# does ess 1938 sound card work in windows 7



## srinivaz7416 (Aug 13, 2010)

hi 
i have a intex ess 1938 sound card i recently upgraded to windows 7 from xp 
the sound card is not working now in windows 7 can anyone help me out with the issue


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

The company website only lists drivers for XP, it's quite possible there won't be compatibility with Win 7. You can always try contacting their support for help to see if there are plans to create these drivers or if there is a solution they know of to help you.


----------

